# Some xenophites



## TimV (Jul 22, 2008)

Here are some plants that hate water, and only live where it rains very seldomly. First _Lophophora_. In case you haven't seen it, this is the peyote cactus that some people use to get into the spirit world. Native Americans can use the stuff legally, but no one else can, or can technically grow it, but the law is so corny that the genus is divided up between a half dozen species that no one can really tell apart, so depending on things like the shading of the flower it's either legal or illegal, or maybe. A plant the size of a quarter can be 20 years old; this one is three years old from seed I planted. The mescaline and other chemicals produced in the legal and illegal kinds either cause hallucinations, or really do open the door to the spirit world. In either case, I wouldn't try it. It's a cute plant, though.







Here's _Ceropagia ratagans_, one of the weirdest of the weird. this one opened a couple days ago; it's a lone flower on a bare, thin, tendril several feet long. It's also a plant that only needs water a few times per year, and usually doesn't even have any leaves.






This is an uncommon type of air plant, _Tillandsia cacticola_. They live on cactus in the wild! This plant has been sitting on this board for months, and has gone through it's bloom and reproduction cycle without any roots, just on me spraying it once per week.


----------

